# Bulgarien



## Guen (26. Oktober 2002)

Hallo ,hat jemand von Euch schon mal in Bulgarien Urlaub gemacht und dort auch gefischt ?Für Informationen wäre ich sehr dankbar ,sowohl was den eigentlichen Urlaub, als auch die Fischerei betrifft  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jo (27. Oktober 2002)

Seruvs Guen,

wo wollt Ihr denn hin in Bulgarien ... ans schwarze Meer?
Da gibt es etliche Touristenzentren in der Nähe der großen Hafenstadt Varna... Goldstrand, Sonnenstrand, Albena. Diese unterscheiden sich, was den Standard betrifft, heute kaum mehr von ähnlichen Anlagen rund ums Mittelmeer. Allerdings ist Bulgarien noch preiswerter als z.B. Türkei oder Spanien.

Wenn Du aus diesen Tourianlagen nicht rausfährst kriegst natürlich nichts mit über Land und Leute. Also falls die Möglichkeit besteht sollte man auf jeden Fall mal losfahren
- am besten auf eigene Faust - und sich das ursprüngliche Bulgarien anschauen. Der Eselkarren gehört auf dem Land dort noch zum alltäglichen Straßenbild. 
Die Bulgaren sind ein sehr freundliches Volk und lieben vor allem die Deutschen.

Angeln im schwarzen Meer - soweit ich es beurteilen kann - eher uninteressant. Es gibt z.B. am Goldstrand einige wenige Angelkutter, die mit Touris rausfahren. Wir haben das mal gemacht. Gefangen haben wir ausschließlich kleine, maximal ca. 25 cm lange Fische, die die Bulgaren &quot;Bobschje&quot; nannten. Der Skipper hat die dann im Hafen in seiner Kombüse zubereitet und uns zum Essen eingeladen. Hat hervorragend geschmeckt. Anglerisch war aber das ganze sehr bescheiden.
Das schwarze Meeer soll allerdings ein recht gutes Steinbuttrevier sein. Wie man aber da rankommt, weiß ich nicht.

Auch Angeln im Süßwasser ist möglich. Aber das ganze ist dort wenig organisiert und als Tourist hier an entsprechende Wasser heranzukommen ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz einfach.
Wir waren mal mit einem bulgarischen Fischer unterwegs, der einen großen Stausee kommerziell bewirtschaftet. Was ich da an Karpfenklopfern gesehen hab.... da hats mir glatt die Sprache verschlagen. Leider hatten wir keine Angelausrüstung dabei.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Guen (27. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Jo ,erstmal danke für Deine Antwort !Wir haben uns noch nicht so ganz entschieden ,aber die Angebote für den Goldstrand ,aber auch Sonnenstrand sind schon interessant  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Bibbelmann (24. August 2017)

*AW: Bulgarien*



> Wir waren mal mit einem bulgarischen Fischer unterwegs, der einen großen Stausee kommerziell bewirtschaftet. Was ich da an Karpfenklopfern gesehen hab.... da hats mir glatt die Sprache verschlagen. Leider hatten wir keine Angelausrüstung dabei.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jo




Wenn das mal kein alter Thread ist.

Aber ich erinner mich noch an Engländer die in den späten 80ern und 90er Jahren dort waren,  Andy Little auf Karpfen...

Frag mich wo man da hin gehen soll.


----------

